# Wanted: Tandem drag brake rear cassette hub



## bikepete (2 Jun 2008)

Looking for a good quality, good condition rear tandem hub for 8-speed cassette with the threads for an Arai drag brake. It's to fit a Cannondale tandem with 135mm dropout spacing.

Would consider any quality brand, including wider axle width ones if I can re-space them to 135 by machining a new axle end or by removing washers. Spoke count not critical as long as it's 36 or over!

Would also consider a complete 26" rear wheel.

I'm aware of the Hope hub available via SJS Cycles for £99.99 plus postage, but just thought I'd ask here in case anyone has a suitable spare first!


----------

